# !!!!it"s Time For The Avatar Contest!!!



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Thats right folks, i propose we nominate others for the "coolest avatar", "hawtest avatar", "most creative avatar" and the bes over-all avatar. i will be the judge as i have the crappiest avatar EVER!!!. If anyone one else wants to judge feel free to say so...soon.  LET THE AVATARNESS BEGIN!!!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

<----- Mines Hawt because it supports Canadian Symbolism!


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Yup. You're right your avatar is the crappiest


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My avatar might be nominated for writing the best books about Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Mine just states the truth.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine's easy.



<--- iSinc. Simple eh?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I stole mine from google images....It is stupid.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I used to have just the "Homer X-Ray" picture which I found on the 'net as my avatar. To make this version more my own, I borrowed a screen capture from an iDVD 3.0 theme template called Lightbox. I rotated the Lightbox image 90° and tilted the original "Homer X-Ray" picture 5°, then just pasted one over the other.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Mine is... well... non existant. The crappiest of all avatars.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My avatar is my logo... but animated.

And that's about it.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I am in the making of a new one, but I cannot seem to operate Gifbuilder! (Can't put pictures in!)


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

I think mine is the oldest. It's me at five years old


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

mines funny i guess.


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

Mine's made with a mac


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I used to have the one that oryxbiker sto...er....has.

I like mine better.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

"Hawtest" avatar right here....


(Its Johnny Depp...I definitely win...)

Edit: Not any more  (new avatar)


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

I designed my avatar and the "Share your passion!" statement underneath is exactly how I feel about Macs - probably makes me a Mac evangelist.

Chipper


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I went on a mad hunt for one of my favorite cartoon characters as a kid one day. I managed to actually remember the dog's name, and thought he'd make an interesting avatar for those who remember El Kabong.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Was that the orgasm dog? I've been trying to remember his real name for years, without resorting to google (that I can remember).


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Snuffles. Absolutely loved his dog snacks.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

THE STANDINGS- so far...
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. oryxbiker->9.5/10
2. MannyP->9.5/10
3. Trose 8.5/10
3. SINC->8.5/10
3. DJM->8.5/10
4. audiodan->8/10
5. iLabmAn->7.8/10
6. AppleAuthority->7.5/10
6. Ena->7.5/10
6. Bjornbro->7.5/10
7. CN->7/10
7. Chipper->7/10
7. jicon->7/10
7. andrewenterprise->7/10
8. vexel->6.5/10
8. Dr.G->6.5/10
8. comprehab->6.5/10
8. Beej->6.5/10
9. yatko->6/10
10. Paul O'Keefe-> 2/10 for being honest.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

congrats to everyone, we've seen some wicked awesome av's here lets keep 'em coming...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

6.5? Did you notice the really cool little goatee?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

yes i did, without that damn-hot goatee it woulda got a 6, sorry beej but we need something more out there, to me that looks a lot like just another emoticon. lets see some animated stuff going on!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I wanna be part of it too! Mine show apple's history!!! And it moves from frame to frame!


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

oh my! i'm so sorry audiodan, i wrote a score for you but i fotgot to post it. u got 80%!!
hoorah for you!


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

there we go!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I like booze.. and my name is Vexel. 

Hmm.. is this the right meeting?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

hahah u'll be added to the standing, it suits ure name but doesn't move, doesn't support macs nor canadiansism as vex was made in the u.s. so i give it a 6.5/10

thanks for putting yourself out there!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

My vote is for MannyP's. i like it.

s.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

*Moof!*

MannyP's avatar definitely beats oryxbiker's avatar.

My avatar is great because it's Clarus. And who doesn't love Clarus? This little dogcow captures the essence of early 80's Apple Computer. She was even originally drawn by a Canadian*! Along with her amusing background story of how she went from a simple Cairo icon to the famous page setup mascot, Clarus represents the child in us all. Clarus reminds us to keep Moof! in Mind!

As the official dogcow website aptly puts it:


> Keeping with the attitude that created the world's coolest computer, Moof! in Mind! means taking the creative approach to life the universe and everything.
> It means being different and unique---just like Apple was being different when they threw off the chains holding down the computer industry of the early '80s and came up with the MacOS.


Such a simple avatar, yet so powerful.


* not actually true


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My vote is for MannyP's. i like it.
> 
> s.


actually this isn't really a voting process type thing but thanks anyways. Also, mannyP is doing really well right now anyways. 
:clap:


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

after recent deliberation i ahve deiced that all though neither have anything to do with canadian i may have acted to hastily in declaring oryxbiker head champ in the standings so far. i will even out mannyP's and oryxbiker's. I think both avatars are amazing and deserve equality in the marking, LET THE GAMES CONTINUE!!!


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Ok So i got to thinking that people should see the judging criteria:
basically i judge on a) whether it has to do with macs b) whether it has to do with canada or c) whether it relates to the username. If it's animated thats normally a boost. If it's funny, definately a boost, u get bonus for creativity, too. Also we will determine the ultimate champions (1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place and 2 runner-ups) at the end of december so KEEP 'em COMING!!!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

apple=god said:


> Also we will determine the ultimate champions (1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place and 2 runner-ups) at the end of december so KEEP 'em COMING!!!


By 'we', you mean 'me' right? Or do we get to vote in the end?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

apple=god said:


> Ok So i got to thinking that people should see the judging criteria:
> basically i judge on a) whether it has to do with macs b) whether it has to do with canada or c) whether it relates to the username. If it's animated thats normally a boost. If it's funny, definately a boost, u get bonus for creativity, too. Also we will determine the ultimate champions (1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place and 2 runner-ups) at the end of december so KEEP 'em COMING!!!


... but even though those are the marking criteria, animation and funny are worth 9.5/10 of the mark? Because I couldn't help but notice that the 1st place avatar right now doesn't have anything for a, b, or c... yet (mildly) funny and animation "boosted" it to 9.5/10? In addition, SINC's and andrewenterprise's avatars follow your criteria quite well, (at least, the ones that are important enough to have letters in your explanation) yet have much lower grades. You should either not tell us the marking scheme, or mark by it.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Well thanks for the consideration but feel free to remove mine from the list and bump another one since I don't see any point by flattering each other for such thing called as avatar. And technically even if it was so, mine can be considered as a spy or trojan in here anyway


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well mine has none of the criteria, and I just chose it randomly from my group of avatars and haven't changed it. Although I will at some point. But, it *is* D, and he is a dhampir, and thus he *is* cool.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Mine is a picture of my first-ever lily bloom... lilies are my favourite flower. Hmmm... it was grown in a Canadian garden. I'd animated it, but lilies aren't particularly active flowers. 

I see no reason why my avatar needs to be Mac-related... I think it should be me-related. I am more than my computer.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Clarus?

MannyP?

Or how about the ehMac Dashboard?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't remember whose avatar it is, but I really like the dancing Zoidberg.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine is a drawing that I did about 8"X10" on rough paper with charcoal pencil. One of a series of drawings that I have used for some art applications in my business. I designed that image, since I live on a small island as representative of that - trees and water. I scanned the drawing and separated out the background from the middle in Photoshop. How many here can say that they hand drew their own avatar?

I like Manny's avatar, a very attractive design and clever animation. I would vote for that as number one. I also think Yatko's avatar is a nicely done graphic. I think bonus points should go to those that designed and made their own avatar.

I think that the ehMac.ca avatar that ehMax uses is a well done cartoon. I have a soft spot for cartooning.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

I've seen some great avatars here ...I like MannyP's and Chipper's, jicon's to name a few ..

Dr G's suits his persona he has on the board ..I like it ..

My avatar came as a search to replace the oneI started here with as someone already had the same one ..

I am a red head , I do have blue eyes ..So my avatar fits that quite well. Thanks to a fellow eMac member for finding it for me .. 

However I still plan on changing my avatar after Christmas ..Going to design one for myself ....


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Truth be told... my avatar holds mysterious powers that can put those who care watch the cogs of enternal spinning.

_You are getting sleepy..._


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

apple=god said:


> hahah u'll be added to the standing, it suits ure name but doesn't move, doesn't support macs nor canadiansism as vex was made in the u.s. so i give it a 6.5/10
> 
> thanks for putting yourself out there!


Actually. Vex coolers are Canadian. tptptptp


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

mine.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I took mine from the cover of a 1930's catalogue and have been told it is very classy.......which is why I liked it. I agree with Sonal........avatars should reflect what a person likes, and although I love my mac I don't have to have everything in my life mac........

I would like to animate it but don't know how.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, I want to post my avatar for the contest (it's exam period and I'm creative when bored ) but I keep getting a notice that I can't upload animated images. :-\ I've tried both uploading to ehmac, and hotlinking from Photobucket.

It's 80 by 80, and 16 kb. Anyone have hints on how to get it to work?

LCML


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

<----------- I like mine 'cause it's like, Canadian, eh?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone care to guess what mine is?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Cameo said:


> I agree with Sonal........avatars should reflect what a person likes.



Ditto! Which explains mine. I just wish I could make it brindle like my pooch


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I plagiarized mine from some Babylon 5 site when that TV series was hot.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Altough I can't take credit for mine (it's from an icon on the web), I like how disturbing yet appealling it looks.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

da_jonesy said:


> Anyone care to guess what mine is?


Only one of the most popular guest characters on Penny Arcade. Bow before the Fruit F*****?

The question is: Is the avatar made by PA? Or how was it made?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I find GratuitousApplesauce's avatar strangely soothing. Gee I wonder why...

Mine is a still I shot of a small cast of the Green man from Winchester Cathedral. I like what the green man stands for in mythology. Sign of spring, protector of the forests.

I like MannyP's avatar as well...

Cheers!


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

THE AVATAR CONTEST

RUBRIC

Creativity: /2
Relevance to Name: /2
Canadianism: /2
Apple Related? : /2
Je ne sais quoi: /2
-----------------------------
TOTAL: /10

--STANDINGS--
Andrewenterprise: 6/10
Yatko: 3/10
Dr.G: 4/10
AppleAuthority: 5/10
SINC: 7.5/10
Comprehab: 3.5/10
Bjornbro: 5.5/10
Paul O’Keefe: .5/10
MannyP Design: 8/10
Audiodan: 6/10
Ena: 6/10
Oryxbiker: 4/10
DJM: 5/10
ILabmAn: 3.5/10
CN: 4/10
Chipper: 4.5/10
Jicon: 4/10
Beej: 1.5/10
Vexel: 6/10
Mr.steevo: 0/10
Trose: 7.5/10
The Great Waka: 5/10
Sonal: 6.5/10
Chealion: 7/10
Kazak: 4.5/10
GratuitousApplesauce: 7/10
Ladyred: 7.5/10
Diemodern: 6/10
Cameo: 6/10
Miguelsanchez: 4.5/10
Da_jonesy: 6/10
Digital_Gary: 6/10
Kosh: 6.5/10
Soccaire: 3.5/10


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Mine is my initials. This is how I sign all my work.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I dig Chealion's avatar. It's like looking at a police outline on the hood of a black sports car.  

Seriously, though, I diggit.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Anyone care to guess what mine is?


Call me crazy, but it looks like robot sperm meeting she-bot ova.

I like your avvy, as well as Manny's and Applesauce's. My favorite is the one with the drunk squirrel, but I can't remember who uses it.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

apple=god said:


> Creativity: /2
> Relevance to Name: /2
> Canadianism: /2
> Apple Related? : /2
> Je ne sais quoi: /2


Dang! I'm falling fast through the ranks.  Maybe a little explanation will boost me by half a point.

Creativity: I spent about 10 minutes tweaking a copyrighted image.

Relevance to Name: *Bjorn* is my *bro*ther's middle name and Homer is a *bro*ther to Herb.

Canadianism: Many of "The Simpsons" episodes poke fun at Canadians, plus Homer and his family _did _travel to Toronto.

Apple Related: When part of an episode's plot, many computers illustrated are Macs, Heck, even the "Sosumi" alert sound has been featured more than once. There is even a dig at the guy who started the "Us Festival" (that's Steve Jobs if you didn't know). Oh! who can forget a demo of a Newton (by Nelson)? And, I'm not sure, but whenever Stephen Hawking was a guest star, the sound engineers used the (Mac) System Voice "Fred".

Je ne sais quoi: Well, look at the x-ray. Homer _does_ have a small brain.

There. How's that? :lmao:


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MissGulch said:


> Call me crazy, but it looks like robot sperm meeting she-bot ova.
> 
> I like your avvy, as well as Manny's and Applesauce's. My favorite is the one with the drunk squirrel, but I can't remember who uses it.


Close... Chealion nailed it. It is in fact the Fruit F**ker 2000. It is a juice machine and it is attacking an orange.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

My craptacular entry  I need to stop listening to the Arrogant Worms when tired. I wanted to use this one, but alas it won't upload  <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/BenSidle/hero3.gif" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

LCML


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Bam! I do have logic...About *L*ogic, that's another story. I'm still lovin' it.

I'm an hardcore music fan  and want to dive into music for my career, we'll all see...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Mine is from the underGRADS iCon set that I created a few years ago (Need to redo them from DVD Captures)


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Mines got some groove.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

New avatar for me...got tired of my old one. I'm not sure what its supposed to <i>mean</I> I just think its cool.

I think chesire cat's avatar is neat...look at that guy dance...

Although IMO Manny P's is the best...


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

I used to have it animated... now I can't find it anymore. 

Michael Moore in the eyes of Matt Stone and Trey Parker.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

My avatar is from my first long term, serious relationship with an Mac. *lol*

I bought my "blue dal" iMac used and it's been the best little computer. I really wish I could have had the original box. *sigh*


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's my avatar


----------

